# Cowards



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that all those cheaters and walk away spouses are nothing but Cowards. They have no RESPECT for the spouses that they have left behind. Grow up and say it is over and I mean before you move on or before you go running for the woods. 

As you can tell I am in a pissy mood this morning. I have been stuck in a house with two girls and 1 of them has the flu.... I mean 3 days now. Do you have any idea how hard it is to keep them apart all the while praying that no one else gets it. I am angry, I am hurt, I want to move on but for some reason I am not ready but I sure hope it comes sooner than later. I am praying for some light to start shinning through this dark tunnel... and I mean soon


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that all those cheaters and walk away spouses are nothing but Cowards. They have no RESPECT for the spouses that they have left behind. Grow up and say it is over and I mean before you move on or before you go running for the woods.
> 
> As you can tell I am in a pissy mood this morning. I have been stuck in a house with two girls and 1 of them has the flu.... I mean 3 days now. Do you have any idea how hard it is to keep them apart all the while praying that no one else gets it. I am angry, I am hurt, I want to move on but for some reason I am not ready but I sure hope it comes sooner than later. I am praying for some light to start shinning through this dark tunnel... and I mean soon


My 4 and 6 year olds have had the flu since Thursday.

In the same boat.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

UpnOver said:


> My 4 and 6 year olds have had the flu since Thursday.
> 
> In the same boat.


I hate when one of my babies are sick !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

My husband walked out on me and I wasn't and haven't been even 'worthy' of a telephone conversation. NOT ONE CONVERSATION...not one. 
He can't and won't even talk to me about how to end this or finances or separating stuff...he's just making me file and 'take care of it'...like i did everything else...I realized this today...how I took care of 'everything'...and what a coward he is...he's just running...he even left our team (work) to go to another team sooner than he was sposed to...to appease himself...just leaving me behind to clean up the mess...alone. He just abandoned all... coward yes. He can't even face me...meet me...or talk to me...what kind of MAN DOES THAT????!!!! COWARD!!! RUN AWAY RAT BASTARD COWARD FKTARD OF A PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE SON...HE TAKES AFTER HIS FKTED UP FATHER WHO TREATS HIS MOM LIKE SHT....YEA...COWARD IS RIGHT!!! Not worthy of ONE conversation...packed...left. Left...e.v.e.r..y.t.h.i.n.g......!!!


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

ps...sorry about the sick kids..


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> My husband walked out on me and I wasn't and haven't been even 'worthy' of a telephone conversation. NOT ONE CONVERSATION...not one.
> He can't and won't even talk to me about how to end this or finances or separating stuff...he's just making me file and 'take care of it'...like i did everything else...I realized this today...how I took care of 'everything'...and what a coward he is...he's just running...he even left our team (work) to go to another team sooner than he was sposed to...to appease himself...just leaving me behind to clean up the mess...alone. He just abandoned all... coward yes. He can't even face me...meet me...or talk to me...what kind of MAN DOES THAT????!!!! COWARD!!! RUN AWAY RAT BASTARD COWARD FKTARD OF A PASSIVE AGGRESSIVE SON...HE TAKES AFTER HIS FKTED UP FATHER WHO TREATS HIS MOM LIKE SHT....YEA...COWARD IS RIGHT!!! Not worthy of ONE conversation...packed...left. Left...e.v.e.r..y.t.h.i.n.g......!!!



I pray there will come a day where u will walk by tht coward and he will see how happy you are and how far you have come. I want him to see what he lost!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

lee101981 said:


> I pray there will come a day where u will walk by tht coward and he will see how happy you are and how far you have come. I want him to see what he lost!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will be walking by him tonight...he leaves for another team end of this week...thursday is his last night... 

'i' don't phase him....I dunno...maybe I do...again...instead of waiting to be transferred jan 20th...he requested to go way early...i've never approached him at work...but they honored it..so he feels he 'needs' to be separate from me. Perhaps what he's doing is hard for him also? No idea...but he's chosen this route..no one is making him do it. It's almost like he's gone this far so he 'has' to follow through...but M does what M wants... He does whatever 'he wants'... that's his 'ex wifes' motto for him. That and 'he fights for nothing'... yea no sht. 

My friends keep reminding me how he's not going to be able to find someone to fill my shoes...he's not. I was a great wife. thick skin ...and took care of his needs...read his mind...warmed his towels...cooked cleaned...martha fn stewart...made his doc appts...etc etc blah blah....cold frosty mugs of beer when he did yard work/projects...served him...

The next chick is gonna get it all wrong. She will. His mom even said he and I were a good match (when we were good yanno) 

ok...I'm babbling...broken record....ugh...it's been a crappy week...sad.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

Stella Moon said:


> I will be walking by him tonight...he leaves for another team end of this week...thursday is his last night...
> 
> 'i' don't phase him....I dunno...maybe I do...again...instead of waiting to be transferred jan 20th...he requested to go way early...i've never approached him at work...but they honored it..so he feels he 'needs' to be separate from me. Perhaps what he's doing is hard for him also? No idea...but he's chosen this route..no one is making him do it. It's almost like he's gone this far so he 'has' to follow through...but M does what M wants... He does whatever 'he wants'... that's his 'ex wifes' motto for him. That and 'he fights for nothing'... yea no sht.
> 
> ...



Maybe it will get better for you once he is gone and out of sight
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

i thought about that...but I don't think so...i think it will sink me deeper...it's always been comforting to have him around at work...it's weird even when he would leave and be at his parents...

so when he moves to another team...it's going to devastate me...when i found this out i literally physically started shaking...felt ill... isn't that sad? I hate this he's leaving...yea...'that' co dependent...I'm not proud of this but I'm being honest. every move that shows 'separation' makes me feel worse...I'm not in acceptance yet. I was for awhile I think...then I regressed so to speak...that's why i've been on here trying to tell others I'm really having a hard time here...it's like ive gone backwards...sunken deeper...not stronger...why??? Another woman isn't the issue! His verbal emotional abuse and lack of communication was! That is fixable in my eyes! Why wouldn't he want to fix it? You see how I put myself through this? 

lol...I even laugh at myself...cos I know this is futile...I'm only stabbing myself...
gawd..make it stop...wtf....why the regression??? What happened???


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

All those walkaway spouses need to grow a pair and just say it is over instead of just stringing others along.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice avitar Stella...I love it.

We only get strung along if we let it happen.


----------

